# Murray Grey Cattle?



## elevan (Apr 2, 2011)

I have an opportunity to purchase a side of beef from a Murray Grey.
To be honest I had to look up the breed cause I'd never heard of it before.  Some compare it to kobe beef (a stretch maybe)...

If I get the beef and like it, I may consider the breed for my farm.

Does anyone have experience with them?  Raising them? Eating them?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 3, 2011)

I've never raised nor ate an MG, but I've heard some pretty good stuff about them.  Their meat quality is supposed to be as good as Angus or Shorthorn, and they are a docile breed with excellent calving ability, great mothering ability, great fertility, great quiet temperament, and do excellent in a grass-fed operation because they tend to gain very well on grass alone.  They are flexible in that they can do well in both hot summers and even cold winters. They are one of the breeds that I would recommend for beginners like yourself to start with.

http://www.thecattlesite.com/breeds/beef/59/murray-grey/overview is one of many good sites to check out for info on Murray Greys.


----------

